# Wood burning



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If wood stoves and wood/coal furnaces are part of you plans better get with it.
EPA is coming after them with new regulation. They want to ban them but they have to go at it slowly in the mean time they are working on new regulation on the emission.
Prices will go way up and they will not work as well.


----------



## Jethr0 (Dec 26, 2013)

Is this what you're referring to?http://www.epa.gov/burnwise/ordinances.html


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Those guys just don't get it, do they? They make up silly ass rules and regs, jack up things that work just fine, and for what? Are we going to have to put a catalytic converter on our woodstoves now? They can't even enforce most of the regs they have. 

Look at the ban on r-12 freon. Banned it's manufacture in the U.S., while the rest of the "developing" world still uses it and makes it, and we went to r134a which wasn't nearly as efficient. And as an instructor in one of my refrigerant classes pointed out, cfc's are a natural occurring compound in nature. The eruptions of Mt. Pinatubo and Mt. St. Helens released more cfc's than mankind has manufactured in our history.

And if you want an exercise in futility, delve into the registration process for ag chemicals or pesticides. They make the IRS look like rank amatuers for their interpretation of the regs and their ability to ignore common sense, not to mention their obstinance.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Nothing more than the continued push toward the implementation of Agenda 21. You will be totally on the grid, you will be corralled into an urban environment and you will be monitored and controlled. Anything else will cost you.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

You know just as a standard rule of thumb Americans are a mellow and laid back hard working honest bunch of people. (there are exceptions I know,,,)
But if you push this bunch of honest hard working folks to the point of really ticking them off The repercussions could have a catastrophic affect.
And It could happen so fast no one would see it coming. ,,,,No one 
An example, Have you ever seen a nice easy going mother when she thinks one of children is endangered from another person? Damn,,,,They go off like a grenade
Even a house cat will fight a grizzly bear to protect her kittens ,,,, Same thing 
Americans can be like that when it comes to there freedom and rights being endangered. In a way we see our freedom and rights like a child that we care for. 
I pray that this outraged beast is not awakened. It hasn't happened for a few hundred years But at this point it seams inevitable.
I pray to God for peace. But I prepare for the bear.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Just Sayin' said:


> Those guys just don't get it, do they? They make up silly ass rules and regs, jack up things that work just fine, and for what? Are we going to have to put a catalytic converter on our woodstoves now? They can't even enforce most of the regs they have.


It has nothing to do with protecting you, your neighbor, or the environment. It has everything to do with making sure you are paying somebody (somebody on the list of allowed somebodies) for every necessity of life you rely on.



Just Sayin' said:


> Look at the ban on r-12 freon. Banned it's manufacture in the U.S., while the rest of the "developing" world still uses it and makes it, and we went to r134a which wasn't nearly as efficient.


Once again, nothing to do with protecting anyone. Have you ever noticed an r12 system rarely leaks? They're still working on thirty year old cars. Fast forward to r134; they usually have to be charged at least once a year, and brought in for servicing at least as often. Seems to me a system that never leaked and never needed recharging is much safer for the environment... too bad it doesn't make as much money.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> If wood stoves and wood/coal furnaces are part of you plans better get with it.
> EPA is coming after them with new regulation. They want to ban them but they have to go at it slowly in the mean time they are working on new regulation on the emission.
> Prices will go way up and they will not work as well.


See it's funny because trees are far more renewable than coal and other resources...

I just think this is a case of the government discouraging intelligence and encouraging stupidity... For the record, I'd love to see a warrant to search my house for an illegal woodstove... I'd just laugh at the agent and ask him how he feels about spending less time looking for rapists and thieves...


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm actually rarely a fan of the "green" movement, but the rocket mass heater has a lot of potential... They are so efficient at burning wood that most of the fumes are water vapor... 

I think it would be awesome to go in that direction once I own my own home... the only downside to wood heat is you need a small house to make it work independently.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

So regulate this.

If I wasn't so stupid as to post this here how would they know.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Chipper said:


> So regulate this.
> 
> If I wasn't so stupid as to post this here how would they know.


Help save us money on our taxes Chipper, post your address too, so they don't have to go to the NSA for it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Those guys just don't get it, do they? They make up silly ass rules and regs, jack up things that work just fine, and for what? Are we going to have to put a catalytic converter on our woodstoves now? They can't even enforce most of the regs they have.
> 
> Look at the ban on r-12 freon. Banned it's manufacture in the U.S., while the rest of the "developing" world still uses it and makes it, and we went to r134a which wasn't nearly as efficient. And as an instructor in one of my refrigerant classes pointed out, cfc's are a natural occurring compound in nature. The eruptions of Mt. Pinatubo and Mt. St. Helens released more cfc's than mankind has manufactured in our history.
> 
> And if you want an exercise in futility, delve into the registration process for ag chemicals or pesticides. They make the IRS look like rank amatuers for their interpretation of the regs and their ability to ignore common sense, not to mention their obstinance.


Because environmentalism is the new state religion under the liberals. And why does anyone think that it could be any other way under a President who stated quite clearly as a cantidate in 2008 that the coal companies would have to be rendered "neccessarily bankrupt"?
Remember that? And during his first term he almost did. Remember the UNION coal miners posing with Romney during a speech in 2012?

Bow down and worship at the God Of Global Warming. The Messiah, Obama, knows what is best for us!!


----------

